# [iptables] Przekierowanie ruchu z jednego interfejsu na drug

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam.

Potrzebuję:

mam dwa interfejsy sieciowe - z modemu USB huawei E3131: wwp0s20u11i1 oraz wewnętrznej karty sieciowej: enp5s1.

Wszystkie interfejsy przedstawiają się następująco:

```

enp5s1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.100  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::a8a0:fd0c:35ea:c4da  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether c0:4a:00:03:85:5b  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 8904  bytes 4688688 (4.4 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 8171  bytes 1057481 (1.0 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 16  bytes 1058 (1.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 16  bytes 1058 (1.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wwp0s20u11i1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 169.254.220.79  netmask 255.255.0.0  broadcast 169.254.255.255

        inet6 fe80::e5bb:3e20:f92c:a94a  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 5a:b0:f4:15:2d:eb  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 47  bytes 16968 (16.5 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

Mam fajnie zbudowane (jak mi się zdaje) regułki iptables dla enp5s1 (z wewnętrznej karty sieciowej) które chciałbym wykrzystać również dla modemu huaweia: wwp0s20u11i1 (tu przez dostawcę PLUSA IP jest zmienne)

Pytanie: Jak powinny wyglądać regułki dla przekierowania takiego ruchu sieciowego (lub jak inaczej w prosty sposób to rozwiązać)?

Dodam, że enp5s1 pochodzi z routera.

----------

## Jacekalex

To nie zupełnie iptables.

Tworzysz drugą tablicę routingu, pierwsza idzie przez kabel, druga przez modem, potem przez cel MARK firewalla oznaczasz pakiety, a filtr fwmark w regułach tablic routingu kieruje pakiety na podstawie fwmark przez poszczególne interfejsy.

Jest tym troszkę zabawy, wszystko masz opisane w dokumencie "Zawansowany Routing w Linuxie" (polskie tłumaczenie autorstwa Łukasza Bronimskiego), jest w necie.

Oryginał po angielsku ma tytuł Linux Advanced Routing & Traffic Control HOWTO:

Sznurki:

http://lartc.org/howto/

http://lukasz.bromirski.net/docs/translations/lartc-pl.html

A tu markowanie pakietów dla routingu:

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Adv-Routing-HOWTO/lartc.netfilter.html

http://lukasz.bromirski.net/docs/translations/lartc-pl.html#LARTC.NETFILTER

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

